# Baby wakes up with gas every night at 4am



## ecrocks23 (Oct 1, 2004)

My 10 week old son wakes up around 4 am every morning with gas. I've figured out this is what it is because he becomes very squirmy and noisy, which wakes me up (mind you, he's still asleep). I bicycle his legs and then hold them up to his tummy a few times and within 5 minutes usually he lets all the gas out. Only problem is, by the time we're all done, he's wide awake. Has anyone ever experienced this? This is the only time of day or night that he gets gassy like this. Any suggestions? Should I change my diet or do something differently?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

My daughter gets gassy at 6am (she's now 2 months and 3 weeks old) and has since birth.

She also has a dairy sensitivity. Since I cut all dairy from MY diet her digestive problems have nearly resolved themselves. The only residual issue is that morning gas. It's bad enough that it wakes her up.









If you are only having the gas that one time daily I don't know that it would be a food issue.

--Kari


----------



## kallalillie (Nov 8, 2004)

My daughter had this same issue last year, when she was teeny and I was drinking milk because I thought I had to to MAKE milk. I'm sensitive to it, and I was really suffering, and she was really suffering, too. I gave up dairy with glee, lemme tell you, and she slept well afterwards. I also had to give up my nightly Coke and some kinds of snack food. I found that drinking water helped some, and when she was at her most miserable, a couple of licks of a peppermint candy cane I held in her mouth seemed to help her out a little. (My mom suggested that, because she used to do it when I was fussy, and I was always fussy because I was a formula-fed baby before hypoallergenic formula...I wish she'd breast-fed me.)

There's a fuss-food list in the Baby Book by Dr Sears, and a list about common causes of night waking. They might be on his website, www.askdrsears.com . but I know they include beans, broccoli, cabbage, dairy, chocolate, nuts, caffeine drinks, and some herbal teas.

And, just so you can feel better, soon, he'll sleep like a dream...as much as babies ever sleep like dreams. When my daughter woke up with gas and wouldn't go back to sleep, I used to dance her down to sleep or walk 'round the block. Invest in a super-thick bathrobe!


----------



## bird song (Oct 6, 2004)

I second the dairy idea. As far as I can tell many, many very young babies wake up thrashing in the early morning with gas. I cut out dairy and had fairly good sucess. I have heard that studies show dairy to be highly correlated with infant gas- protein molecule is just too big for their immature digestion.


----------

